# Amish store Seymour, Missouri



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Just in case some of you didn't know this....their store is about 5 miles down C highway north of Seymour. It's the cutest little place and they just carry the basics. We've bought tons of stuff there. They have large spools of white or black thread for $1.05!! Kerosene lamps, wicks and tops, quality boots, american pressure canners, and various other goodies. Open Monday thru Friday, no weekends. Good people!!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

And I forgot, they also have lids for almost any size jar!!!


----------



## Oregon Pioneer (Jan 12, 2008)

You are lucky to be living around the Amish. I have so many books on the Amish. I read a lot of Christian books about the Amish. They just fascinate me. Wish the Amish lived here in Oregon or Washington. 
Can you get some pictures of the store. I'd sure like to see it. Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Do they have a website?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

they sell homemade pies right off 60 in the summer too! delicious!!


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Oregon Pioneer said:


> You are lucky to be living around the Amish. I have so many books on the Amish. I read a lot of Christian books about the Amish. They just fascinate me. Wish the Amish lived here in Oregon or Washington.


There was a small group of Old Order Amish living in Oregon until 3 or 4 years ago. I think it was just 3 or 4 families. They loved it there and were well liked by their English neighbors. They moved back East because their kids were becoming older teens and wouldn't be able to find a spouse in Oregon.

Usually new Amish settlements need about 8-10 families to have a chance at succeeding. Smaller settlements can exist if they aren't too far of a buggy ride from larger settlements. A stable, long term Amish settlement has over 20 families, plus widows, widowers and singles.

As land prices increase in in PA, IN and OH, Amish are moving West and South. There are settlements in WI, MN, IA and a few groups in MT, but WA and OR are just too far away.

Deb
in WI


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

Do they have a web site// ha ha they dont even have electricty.
the store when I went about 10 years ago was run by the wife and she was in there barefooted.. It was in the summer.
They have a sign or did that said Shorts are not allowed please dont wear them back the second time.

Yes its just the basics but good quailty things..


bought me a amish straw hat they are comfortable.




dale


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Delrio said:


> Just in case some of you didn't know this....their store is about 5 miles down C highway north of Seymour. It's the cutest little place and they just carry the basics. We've bought tons of stuff there. They have large spools of white or black thread for $1.05!! Kerosene lamps, wicks and tops, quality boots, american pressure canners, and various other goodies. Open Monday thru Friday, no weekends. Good people!!


Are you talking about Bylers? It is on Star Rd, not Hwy C. We buy our wheat berries there because they have hard white wheat which I prefer for baking over hard red wheat.

It is a small store with not a LOT of variety, but what they do have is well priced and of very good quality. For those that are interested the exact address and telephone number is:

Byler Building Dupply
285 STAR RD 
Seymour, MO
Phone: 417-935-4522

there is also an older HT thread about this here.... http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=98953

donsgal


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

There is Bylers but she and I are talking about on C hwy north out of Seymour
The store is at a Amish home place. In the summer the chickens are walking around the yard.

This store mostly handles hard goods like pots and pans , cloth for dresses and pants. Denim 
they have hats and a host of other things

dale


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

dale said:


> There is Bylers but she and I are talking about on C hwy north out of Seymour
> The store is at a Amish home place. In the summer the chickens are walking around the yard.
> 
> This store mostly handles hard goods like pots and pans , cloth for dresses and pants. Denim
> ...


Well shoot! I never knew about that one. I'm going to have to check it out. Is it that big metal building that you see right when you turn North off of Hwy 60? I think it starts with a "K" or something. I see buggys parked there some times. It never occurred to me that they might have other stuff besides building supplies there.

donsgal


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

We live very close to Seymour, but I haven't had the chance to check out these places. 

It is a neat place to go though.. the road is extra wide for buggies to fit on the side without being in traffic. I just love to see them.. it is like being in the past!

We were driving home from Springfield one night and saw a bunch of buggies... oh about 6-10 of them. They had some sort of light set up on the back of the buggies... can they use battery power?

Cricket


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

Donsgal. Its on Hwy C north about 3-5 miles if i remember correctly it is on the right side of the road. It looks like a small house type building set by the road. The big house sets close behind it.
In front of the main door there is a buggy shed with other things like tack in it. that belongs to the Amish fellow that lives there.

There is another one but I cant remeber where it is it also is north of Seymour but I havent been there in so long I cant remember exactly where it is .. It is in a building connected to the house on the left side of the road. I think it is also on C hwy.
If you go to the first one mentioned here you may ask them.

In the spring just across from the Tool Store and More just before Diggins there is an Amish lady that sales produce. Starting with plants then peas and so on. She usually has a sign by the road telling you where to turn.



dale


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

donsgal said:


> Well shoot! I never knew about that one. I'm going to have to check it out. Is it that big metal building that you see right when you turn North off of Hwy 60? I think it starts with a "K" or something. I see buggys parked there some times. It never occurred to me that they might have other stuff besides building supplies there.
> 
> donsgal


The building you're thing of is a feed/hardware store. This one is about 4-5 miles down C highway on the right side. They have an old small sign but I can't remember what it says. Something like J & ?. 
Quality stuff, check it out.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

XCricketX.....those were probably kerosene lanterns.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Donsgal.....what else does Bylers carry????


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Well Dang! We have driven up there many times to shop at the Mennonite bulk food store also in a small log home in the back yard but her stuff was old and wormy last time we were there so we stopped going.
It was north, out c and then you turned left down a dirt road. It was on the right then.
We always drove around and looked at the farms but never saw that other store.
We will just have to go back and look again.
What other stores do they have up there?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's a neat little store. Not very big... and a little odiferous in the summer...  We used to buy quite a bit there. They also carry (or used to) All American canners. Fabric on bolts, etc. It helps if you speak German.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember us doing work for them when they first moved in the area.We thought it strange peope taking plumbing and wiring out of a house.Place we was working they was milking 80 head of Cows twice a day by hand.

Got a store just like theirs across the holler.I've only went in there a couple times.

Thing with Amish is they are ok until you are living among them and trying to make a living off your place. :shrug: Plus they tear the roads up worse than any vehical.

big rockpile


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Come to think of it I believe we did go to that store once.
Their DD was running it and she was sweating profusely and did not smell sweet.


----------



## Karen Collins (Jul 10, 2018)

Delrio said:


> Just in case some of you didn't know this....their store is about 5 miles down C highway north of Seymour. It's the cutest little place and they just carry the basics. We've bought tons of stuff there. They have large spools of white or black thread for $1.05!! Kerosene lamps, wicks and tops, quality boots, american pressure canners, and various other goodies. Open Monday thru Friday, no weekends. Good people!!


Does anyone know if they have pickled beets and the price? Hate to make the trip without knowing. Thanks


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome - 

Did you know you're asking about something from a thread from 2008??

Why not just google the store, - if it's still around - get their phone number and ask them?


----------

